
The Googlephone: Google gears up for attack on mobile-phone market - mcantor
http://www.wiseandroid.com/NewsItem.aspx?category=News&path=November&itemid=32
======
mcantor
I know this is linkbait, and I freely admit that I have no idea if it's just a
vicious rumor or not. Frankly, I'm skeptical: One company controlling the
whole stack? Free unlimited calling with VoIP services? And my biggest
question: Whose 3G network are they going to use? Or rather, who would _ever_
let Google user their 3G network for this? Just some food for thought.

